# Found black morels in Lake County this afternoon.



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

Season is just getting started. found about 15 small black morels.


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

still waiting on some kind of moisture in my area, Ogemaw county. sooo dry. ground temps have been there for quite a few days now. should be a great weekend for fishing, so that's where i'll be. my bones aren't cooperating this morning, else I'd be gone already x) good luck and good pickin'


----------



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

Very dry here too. Looked on Wednesday and found nothing. I was surprised to find some. picked 22 small ones in total. They're promising rain on Sunday night and warmer temperatures will hopefully make them pop. Hope you find some soon.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, I am trying to decide when to head north of the 45th Parallel. I have looked at long term forecasts (if they can be trusted) that show well above average temps. up until the 8th then lower than normal thru the 12th, then warming again. I may be able to take only one trip north this year and Mushroom Mary (my mushroom girl) does not want to hunt blacks. So we would like to hit late grey/early yellow time. Do you have any opinion ? I will not hold you to it. but If you are on the spot I will buy you a burger and your favorite brand of suds at Talleys and promise not to bad mouth you on the message board, lol Thanks


----------



## bradgrasslake (Oct 20, 2012)

mmh, I think the two best weeks of the season with the predicted warmth will be after Mothers day for nice blacks and grays and yellows starting by the end of that week and then the following week will be best for bigger grays and yellows. I'm not Jack but I would take you up on that burger and beer! besides we need to meet one of these days.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh, I agree with Brad,although I'm not Jack either. The last two years I've done well the week after Memorial Day,but I think the week before will be the best for big grays and yellows this year. Just like Brad said. I'm heading that way the last three weekends of May. Maybe the upper peninsula the last weekend depending on the weather and how I do in the lower peninsula. I am not doing diddly here in Indiana. If we don't get the rain they're forecasting we're not going to have a season at all. Good luck and may your bags be full.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

P.S. I was referring to the rain in Indiana.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

We have decided to head up the weekend of the 16th then possibly head back on Memorial day If we think that it wont be to late.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh, hard to tell up here. They're finding some up north on the West Side. Where I'm at in Lewiston, It's bone dry. So dry that nothing but Trout Lillies and baby Ramps are the only thing up.The trees haven't started to bud yet either. There's a small chance of rain Mon. & Tue. Then it's supposed to cool back down. I'll give you my number so you can give me a call when you're in Lewiston, if you make it here.


----------



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

My aunt found some and she lives near Ludington. Rain heading in tonight so hopefully it will help them come up.


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

stopped by a spot instead of fishing.... didn't expect the blooming hepatica, bloodwort, trout lilies, also found many super small blacks. do your rain dances people  JUST starting in this neck of the woods. good luck and good pickin'


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

mmh, I picked into the first week of june last year in Ogemaw/Roscommon.


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey Jack,
What's the report around Lewiston? Planning on making the trip north maybe at the end of next week.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

owf, nothing around here. We haven't had rain yet this past few weeks. It's supposed to rain Friday, so we'll see.


----------



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

Found 33 more yesterday afternoon. All the rain in Michigan is staying south of us.


----------



## shroomboy (May 3, 2013)

Up north girl,what kind of trees are you finding your mushrooms around?We tipcally hunt near Mesick but two years ago we were'nt doing so well and decided to drive a little south to Baldwin and the terrain changed drastically.


----------



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

Mixed forest, mostly Poplar. Oaks, Maple and Birch in the area too.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally some RAIN, hopefully there will be more to come.


----------

